# Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi



## Marco (27. Aug. 2008)

Hi

Heute war ich mit meiner Freundin im Botanischen Garten in Bielefeld.
Angrenzend daran ( Ich vermute das es noch zum Botanischen Garten gehört / Kurz hinterm Kindergarten) befindet sich eine vieleicht 20cm tiefe Pfütze welche von einem Rinnsal gespeist wird. Darin befinden sich 3 Koi.
Diese Pfütze scheint mir ehrlich nicht geeignet als Lebensraum zu sein.
Es sind sicher keine wertvollen Zuchttiere, dennoch tun mir die Fischis leid und ich wollte nicht mit geschlossenen Augen weiter laufen.
Da mein Teich auch schon überbesetzt ist, würde mir das Forum helfen diese Koi von der Stadt zu bekommen und in gute Hände zu vermitteln ?


----------



## Dodi (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Hallo Marco,

vielen Dank für Deine Aufmerksamkeit. 

Vielleicht findet sich jemand in der Nähe von Bielefeld, der die Fische aufnehmen kann. - Ich drück' die Daumen!


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Leider zu früh, bzw. ich bin zu spät mit meinem Teich, außerdem überleg ich ob da überhaupt Koi rein sollen aber gib doch ggf. mal einen Hinweis an unseren Heimattierpark Olderdissen, vielleicht können die da was mit anfangen. 
Tiere sind halt im Tierpark besser aufgehoben, als im botanischen Garten.

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Marco (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Hi Wolf, 
ich werde da mal anfragen, aber meines Wissens kümmern die sich nur um heimische tierarten.


----------



## Joachim (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

hmmm ... wenn die "Verständnismasche" nichts bringt - vielleicht hilft ein Blick ins Tierschutzgesetz und ein freundliches Gespräch mit den Betreibern des Botanischen Garten?


----------



## itp2000 (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

hallo
ich könnte die Fische schon aufnehmen
ich wohne garnicht weit vom Botanisch-Garten in Bielefeld ( ca. 4 km )
Schick mir mal eine mail ob wir uns damal treffen können,damit wir vieleicht
was über den Besitzer rausbekommen.
mfg
Thorsten


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Wenn das hier so weitergeht können wir bald ein regionales Bielefelder Unterforum aufmachen  
Hallo Thorsten ! 
Gruß aus Bielefeld/Sieker und schön das Du helfen kannst / willst. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Marco (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Hallo Thorsten,

habe dir eine Mail geschickt.

Meine ersten Versuche telefonisch mit der Leitung des Botanischen Gartens Kontakt aufzunehmen sind bisher leider gescheitert.
Daher habe ich den Rückrufservice der Stadt Bielefeld angeschrieben, sowie auch direkt den Botanischen Garten.

(Hier mal meine Mail)

Guten Tag
Gestern war ich mit meiner Lebensgefährtin bei Ihnen im Botanischen Garten in Bielefeld.
Angrenzend daran ( Ich vermute das es noch zum Botanischen Garten gehört / Kurz hinterm Kindergarten) befindet sich eine vieleicht 20cm tiefe Pfütze welche von einem Rinnsal gespeist wird. Darin befinden sich 3 Koi.
Diese Pfütze ist nicht geeignet als Lebensraum für diese Tiere. (Ich selbst halte Koi und habe daher Ahnung von ihren Bedürfnissen.)
Es sind sicher keine wertvollen Zuchttiere, dennoch tun mir die Fischis leid und ich wollte nicht mit geschlossenen Augen weiter laufen, da auch der Tierschutz mir am Herzen liegt.
Da mein Teich auch schon überbesetzt ist, würde mir das Hobby-Gartenteich Forum helfen diese Koi  in gute Hände zu vermitteln. 
Ich bitte um schnellstmöglichen Rückruf um schnellstens handeln zu können.
Tel: ..............

MfG
Marco Schüler


----------



## sanke10 (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Hallo Marco!

Wenn sich der Botanische Garten nicht meldet, einfach Amtstierarzt einschalten!
Finde ich ganz toll, wenn die Menschen mit offenen Augen durchs Leben gehen.

                              Gruß         
                                  Lenhart





www.koi-garten-seiten.de


----------



## zAiMoN (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das hier so weitergeht können wir bald ein regionales Bielefelder Unterforum aufmachen
> Hallo Thorsten !
> Gruß aus Bielefeld/Sieker und schön das Du helfen kannst / willst.
> 
> ...




heeeey Bielefelder 

jaaa unterforum muss sein


----------



## Marco (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Hi 

Heute waren Thorsten und ich im Botanischen Garten um uns mal ein genaueres Bild von dem ganzen zu machen.
Da der Grund sehr schlammig ist konnten wir erkennen das es sich um 4 Koi handelt. Die Tiefe der Pfütze beträgt nach genauerem messen im "Tiefen Bereich" gerade mal 40 cm. 
Die Bilder die ich gemacht habe sind leider etwas dunkel, viel kann man nicht darauf erkennen.


----------



## itp2000 (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Nach etlichen Telefonaten mit dem Botanischgarten die sich uneinsichtig
zeigten haben Marco und ich das Vetrinäramt eingeschaltet.Die zuständige
Amstierärztin hat sehr schnell reagiert und den Teich begutachet.Ihrer Meinung
nach völlig ungeeignet für die Tiere In einem Gespräch teilte sie mir mit das wir
die Koi abholen können da der Botanischegarten kein Interesse an ihnen hat.
Die Kois werden ab dem  13.9 vollständig und woll für immer bei mir einziehen

 Man sieht Gedult zahlt sich aus und Hilft.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Klasse Aktion    Danke dafür


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Na dann wollen wir nur hoffen das da nicht erneut Fische eingesetzt werden. 
Wäre wirklich ne Story für NW !

Gut gemacht 

Wolf


----------



## Marco (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Hi

Jetzt noch gut eine Woche, mal hoffen das die Fangaktion schnell und gut über die Bühne geht.:beeten 
Wir berichten dann weiter.


----------



## rainthanner (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Hallo, 

nicht schlecht, aber kein Einzelfall. 

Ein paar Fragen noch: 
Könnt ihr von den Fischlein Bilder machen, wenn ihr sie abfischt? (Bin gespannt, wie ihr die erwischt) 
Wie lange lebten sie in diesem Teich? 
Wie groß sind die Fische? 


Beispiel: 
Hier im benachbarten Kurpark schwimmen drei Farbkarpfen seit ich denken kann. Inzwischen uralt sind es richtige Brummer geworden und paddeln zwischen unzähligen __ Enten und Co. Das Wasser ist auch in diesem Tümpel nur etwa einen halben Meter tief, aber sie überwintern im molligen Schlamm und Dank Quellanschluß hatten die Tiere bisher keine Überwinterungsprobleme. Gute deutsche Farbkarpfenqualität eben.  
(Muss sie unbedingt mal wieder besuchen). 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dodi (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Moin zusammen!

Ist ja toll, dass Ihr die Koi retten könnt! 

Kann mich Rainer nur anschließen: macht unbedingt Fotos von den "Jungs".


----------



## Marco (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Hi 

Logo, machen wir. Fotos und vermessen.
Wie lange die Koi in der Pfütze sind ?  
Laut Angabe sind die Fische nicht im städtischen Verzeichnis aufgeführt, da wo alle Tiere die der Stadt Bielefeld gehören aufgelistet sind.
Vermutlich wurden sie also ausgesetzt.


----------



## Marco (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

 

Heute waren Thorsten und ich im Botanischen Garten zum Fische fangen .
Gleich in den ersten Minuten landete der Größte im Kescher. Die anderen kleineren verkrümelten sich daraufhin sofort. Im Schlamm versteckt oder unter den Büschen, wir konnten sie auf jeden Fall nicht wieder entdecken.
Also werden wir demnächst wieder los müssen, zum 2en Versuch mit Taschenlampen des Abends.
Der erste Koi jedenfalls ist vermessen (50cm),Art Doitsu unbekannt,vieleicht etwas Shusui drinne ?, langsam an Thorstens Teichwasser gewöhnt worden und wurde von den anderen Fischen gleich inspiziert.
Der Koi blieb die ganze Zeit außergewöhnlich ruhig, wohl durch das eiskalte Wasser müde und durch die kargen Lebensbedingungen geschwächt.
Eine Einstichstelle von einer Karpfenlaus konnten wir auf seinem Rücken entdecken. Zudem sieht er ziemlich grau aus. Hoffen nu das er sich gut macht, die Schleimhaut wieder klarer wird und der Einstich gut verheilt.


----------



## katja (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

hallo!

ich verfolge eure aktion nun von beginn an und finde es große klasse, was ihr für die fische tut!!   

aber ist es nach allem was ich hier schon von verschiedenen krankheiten inkl. khv gelesen habe, nicht wahnsinnig leichtsinnig, die fische aus dem tümpel ohne quarantänezeit in thorstens teich zu setzen?
oder hab ich was nicht mitbekommen und thorsten hat bislang noch gar keine fische?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Finde ich auch, tolle Aktion   Der Koi ist auch nen ganz Hübscher

Aber ich denke auch so wie Katja, ohne Quarantäne mit Verdacht auf Karpfenläuse ist echt riskant. Die Biester wird man ja nur sehr schwer wieder los.

Also Daumen drücken und ein ganz fettes Dankeschön an euch


----------



## Dodi (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Hallo Marco,

beispiellose Aktion von Euch, echt klasse!

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg, die beiden anderen Koi noch zu fangen.

Quarantäne würde ich in jedem Fall empfehlen, um Thorstens Fische nicht zu gefährden! :beeten


----------



## Marco (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

 

Also, Verdacht auf Karpfenläuse haben wir nicht, zwar war da eine Einstichstelle, aber keine Karpfenlaus weiter zu finden.
Da Thorstens Koibesatz mit 3 kleinen Koi auch nicht so hoch ist, ist auch das Risiko nicht so groß, da kann man dann auf eine Quarantäne verzichten wo man eh einen Pilotfisch bräuchte.
In erster Linie muss der Racker nun aufgepäppelt werden. Bin schon gespannt wie er sich da macht.


----------



## rainthanner (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Hallo, 

ich bin mal wieder der Skeptiker und sehe ein Risiko. 
Leider gehen Umsetzaktionen von Natur- in Gartenteich nicht selten in die Hose. 
Hier meine ich nicht die Gefahr einer einzuschleppenden Krankheit, sondern die generelle Umstellung für den "Naturfisch". 

Ich drücke die Daumen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## itp2000 (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Hallo zusammen
Dem Racker gehts recht gut.Frisst wie Deubel und schwimt munter mit den anderen.Nen Namen hat auch schon bekommen: HIRO
Die Varität habe ich auch schon ermittelt . Es Könnte sich warscheinlich um einen Mizuho Ogon handeln. Habe ich bei[DLMURL="http://shop.koi-kichi.de/product_info.php?cPath=21_35_64&products_id=17389"] Koi Kichi[/DLMURL] einen sehr ähnlichen gesehen.Hoffe das wir die anderen Fischlis auch noch kriegen.

Mfg
Thorsten


----------



## Marco (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe vom Forum für 3 Koi*

Hallo

Gestern war noch einmal eine Fangaktion, so langsam wird es riskant da es schon ziemlich kalt ist. Wieder konnten wir nur einen erwischen. Das die Koi nun schon ziemlich träge werden kam uns da zugute.
Doch ich denke die Koi werden es gut überstehen und haben es besser in Thorsten seinem Teich, gegenüber der stinkenden Kloake im Botanischen Garten. Der erste Koi "Hiro" hat sich sehr gut gemausert. Der graue Schleiher der ihn umgab ist vollständig verschwunden, auch die kleine Wunde welche er hatte ist gut verheilt. Alles in allem macht er nun einen gesunden Eindruck.
Laut Thorsten ist Hiros Appetit auch gewaltig, er scheint eine Menge nachzuholen wollen.

Hier nun Fotos vom 2en. Der Grauschleiher ist hier deutlich zu erkennen.


----------

